# So excited!! New shrimp babies on the way!



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, after having gone quite a long time without any new berried shrimp, my luck has finally turned! 

As of this evening I can see:
1 berried red rili (bright green eggs)
1 berried OEBT (will be from an OEBT)
1 berried PRL (will be from a PRL)
2 berried black mischlings (not sure who the daddy is but could be a SSS CRS, another mischling , a shadow panda or a Black King Kong.. Odds are its a CRS or a mischling. 

Woo hoo!!!  I can't wait to see the babies!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats on the babies, now you need to stock up on baby shrimp food as they will need it. Baby shrimps hide for approx. 2 weeks until they venture out into the open and don't go far from where they were born. They can't compete with adults for food, so a fine micron powder food such as Mosura Gravidas mixed with water and squirted in the plants will help them get the food they need.

I think Shrimpfever and Igor on the forum carry this product or try Kim's nature.

You don't use much (tiny amount) and mix it with tank water then squirt it into the moss or plants, that's how I did it and my babies survived. The first couple of weeks are critical to survival.

Post pics when you can of the mammas. 

Im still waiting to see if any of my Sky Blues will berry, I think I may have lost
the females to molting problems after they arrived. Will have to get some more, in hopes of getting females.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Bettaforu!

I actually purchased some of the Evolution Breeding Stones from Shrimpfever, which are supposed to be good for feeding the babies. http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/breeding-supplies/evolution-breeding-stones-350ml-half-bag/

Do you think that will be sufficient, or should I pick up some powder?

I hope your sky blues berry up soon and you have a thriving colony in no time. 
Chris


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I know there is a lot of new products available now for feeding shrimps, so I can't comment on these new ones, as Ive never used them.

Myself I used the Mosura Gravidas powder and also earthworm powder which I mixed with the water. My babies grew very well and stayed healthy, so I will probably stick with those two powders for my baby shrimps (if I ever get any  )

I raised Taiwan bees (BKK, RW and BB) on this method as well as baby Bettas/Rams and now using the same method on my Black Moscow guppy fry.

Ive found with these Sky blues that they are absolutely NOT interested in any commercial foods  Ive tried Bio-max and a Tantara and they just go over to the Catappa leaf and eat of that. I have to keep taking the uneaten food back out of the tank....weird! Maybe I just have fussy shrimps


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Didn't know freshwater shrimps are so popular especially when it comes to breeding them ...

I remembered Ghost shrimps growing up back then ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Shrimps, SShrimps, SSSHrimps....Oh Yeah...they come in lots of colors, patterns, and much more fun that watching dumb TV  Gotta have them!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats on all the berries!!! It is always exciting waiting for the results of crosses. Pictures, pictures. : )


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh man I'm pretty jealous D:

Do you mind posting what kinds of set ups you used? I've had no luck even with cherries thus far.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Atom, don't give up hope....shrimps sometimes take a long time to settle into a new environment and until they are comfortable with all the parameters, not just the water stuff, but hiding spots, flora and fauna and food they just won't breed. 

I have found that when I do a partial water change it seems to increase the amount of molts, which also means that some of the females may start to get ready for breeding. You could try doing this if you haven't been doing it too often.

Im doing a weekly one right now because my tank is newly setup, but once its established it won't get done very often only top ups when the water level goes down.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance 

I've noticed the same with water changes and molting as well so hopefully it'll only be a matter of time for me!


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

A bit of an update. 

My red rili had its babies on Tuesday and a couple have started to come out from their moss cover. 

All other moms are doing well and should be ready to push them away in a week or so. 

2 new CRS shrimps are berried too now!!! Everyone's in the mood!! 

I'll try to post a pic or 2 if I can figure how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

way to go....post pics of the babies when you can, they are hard to photograph sometimes.

Mamma CBS looks almost ready to pop....get the cigars out.


----------

